# Delete History in Windows 8



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Wife has W 8 on her computer and hates it. She asked me how to clear history on her machine and I cannot find out how to do it. 

Help, please?
Ox


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Which history do you wish to clear? Browser history, document history, auto-complete history, or what?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

From Microsoft.com: 


> Open IE (Modern) from 'Start' screen >L reveal 'Charms' > select "Settings' > select 'Internet options' > select "Delete Browsing History'
> 
> With IE (Desktop) > L/click on the "Star' icon top R/H corner > select "History" . R/click on history items you wish to delete and select 'Delete"
> 
> or: L/click on 'Tools' icon > select 'Internet options' > Under 'Browsing History . select 'Delete"


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Duplicate post...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

With Firefox it's right on the top left of the screen. 
File Edit View History Bookmarks Tools Help
Mouse over history
clear recent history,you'll get a pop-up box that says "clear all history", make sure all the boxes are checked. Bottom right there are 2 boxes "clear now" and "cancel". Click on "clear now".

Don't know about IE because I never use it.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks, guys. Appreciate the tutorial.
Ox


----------

